# had a weird thing happen today



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i had an older belarus farm tractor with a land leveler we used to "dress up" jobs...i craigs listed it. got many "shoppers"...guy calls from iowa, never ONCE tried to beat me up on price...asked for wiring instructions to transfer funds to my account...i've heard about a lotta things going wrong on internet transactions/scams...called my banker, asked how good a wire transfer was...he told me was 20 times better than a money order/cashier's check, just like he walked into your shop with a brief case full of money, and that the issuing bank will not transfer the money until the funds are immediately there...well....the funds are in my acct...and he's picking it up next wednesday...go figger! i dealt with about 20 local tire kickers offering me about 50% of what i had it listed at, and this happens....i'm gonna have a crown royal...niterz


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Good deal.
Have an extra crown to celebrate your good fortune.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I had that happen to me when selling a car on craiglist. Guy wanted to wire me money. He said he worked off shore and wanted the car for his son and had arranged to have it picked up. I searched his ip address and it came up in Cali. I got an e-mail the next day from a different e-mail address and it was the same ip address. I stay away from craigslist. 

Glad you made out ok !!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> I had that happen to me when selling a car on craiglist. Guy wanted to wire me money. He said he worked off shore and wanted the car for his son and had arranged to have it picked up. I searched his ip address and it came up in Cali. I got an e-mail the next day from a different e-mail address and it was the same ip address. I stay away from craigslist.
> 
> Glad you made out ok !!


Jason, what "my" banker told me...that once a wire transfer is made...it's as good as gold...he said were you to take a money order/cashier's check...you've got the wait time to make sure it clears. apparently, on wire transfers, the issuing bank can't do a thing until the funds are there.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

what EVER you do...NEVER call jason on his cell phone...man. you get to hear some honky donky. wtf kinda music is that for his ring tone?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Tread lightly. Craigslist is notorious for wire transfer scams.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> what EVER you do...NEVER call jason on his cell phone...man. you get to hear some honky donky. wtf kinda music is that for his ring tone?


bwahahahahaha !!!!!

You know you were jammin to that stuff :laughing:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> Jason, what "my" banker told me...that once a wire transfer is made...it's as good as gold...he said were you to take a money order/cashier's check...you've got the wait time to make sure it clears. apparently, on wire transfers, the issuing bank can't do a thing until the funds are there.


I'd just be afraid that you will go check you acct. one day and they will take their money back, plus every last cent in there. For a guy that never saw it or did not try beating you up, sounds fishy to me. Same thing with my car. Guy never dickered about price. Just wanted to know where to wire money to.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well if it goes south just let us Iowan's know. KnottyWooodWork and I will go pay him a visit. 

Cole


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Heads up, might be that kodiak guy. I hear he's rocking around iowa these days...


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> Heads up, might be that kodiak guy. I hear he's rocking around iowa these days...


Who The F**K is Kodiak Construction?:clap:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Good for you on the sale, Day.

I think you are just fine with the wire transfer, since you are on the receiving end of the transfer.

The scams are when you are to wire funds (to Las Vegas), for an imaginary Harley Davidson that is being sold for 1/3 the value cause some guy is down on his luck and needs the cash, but the bike is in New York and you can pick it up next weekend. 
An acquaintance of mine lost $5k on just such a "deal" even though we warned him....:no:

Here is Craigslist's scam avoidance tips.
http://www.craigslist.org/about/scams


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You can also get scammed with wire transfers. The most common one is the western union wire scam. Money is on your account and looks great. Buyer then decides he will turn up earlier than expected but money is clear so your ok with that. He takes item then a couple days later money is no longer in your account or if you took money out your in negative. Happens a lot with vehicles more than anything so be careful. If a buyer can't show up and pay cash when they come get the item then they ain't getting it from me. I would tell them I would hold it until they can get here then they can pay you with cash. Waiting a couple days longer is safer than ending up with no money and no item.


----------



## Builderbob 72 (Dec 15, 2010)

If it sounds too good to be true....


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

well, funds were transferred to me last wk. only thing i was short, and i'm pissed at my bank, they charged me a $10 incoming wire transfer fee...it was good as gold, he now says he can't get a truck up here until end of wk to pick it up, and was wanting to know what i needed for dally storage? don't think i'll charge him.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Was he a Nigerian prince?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

no, but it's my understanding with my conversation with this guy....that it is being exported. guess i don't care, i got mine!


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

dayexco said:


> no, but it's my understanding with my conversation with this guy....that it is being exported. guess i don't care, i got mine!


Be careful, if he asks for his money back, otherwise good deal...


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I'm a bit leary, but atleast the guy is meeting you to pick up the tractor; it's not like you're shipping it off without meeting the guy.

If he's big, I'll let cole tire him out... then I'll jump him. :laughing:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

dayexco said:


> well, funds were transferred to me last wk. only thing i was short, and* i'm pissed at my bank, they charged me a $10 incoming wire transfer fee...*it was good as gold, he now says he can't get a truck up here until end of wk to pick it up, and was wanting to know what i needed for dally storage? don't think i'll charge him.


You should charge him $10/day....


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

dayexco said:


> and was wanting to know what i needed for dally storage?


LOL, maybe he needs a drink too Day. I dont know, this sounds a little too good to me too. I'd ask your banker is there anyway for this clown to steal money through your account in reverse. 

Com,on... full price and storage??? WTF, is he Santa Clause too? Tell him I have an entire F n fleeet he can have at full price and I'll go there to operate the sh!t too.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

*A little storty, True stuff*

In a somewhat related story: I was selling a Mack tractor and 50 ton trailer a few years back. When we put it up for sale a local salesman working for a dealer we do business with brought forward a buyer. He told me they were from North or South Dakota (all the same to me). Anyway, these 2 guys drove out from where ever to look at the truck and decided to buy it. 

I said great!!! You brought a cashiers check, right??? They looked at me like i had 2 heads that were both speaking martian to them. I said "you know, certified funds, cashiers check, cash or something like cash. You brought the ching, right"?? They started to stumble and mumble. Then they hand me a regular check. A regular check with a sketch of a pig and a turkey in the upper left and right corners of the check. No sh!t, I am not making this up :laughing:. 

I explained (like I was speaking to a 3rd grader) that usually when someone buys a piece of equipment its done with a cashiers check or no sale. This went back and fourth for a while and I finally got pissed. With the salesman that brokered the deal standing there and in a loud as heck voice I said: "wait a minute, you two inbreads expect me to believe you drove 2/3rds accross the country to buy my truck and hand me a check with porky F n pig on it and didnt expect to pay real money for it?? What kind of dope do you think I am? Get the F out of my office before I call the Fn police or beat the sh!t out of you two, which ever happens first". 

Yep, I was pissed. I'm thinking these clowns are here to roll me. What else can I deduce from what just happened?? So the salesman says "wait, take it easy, let me look into this". In the mean time the 2 guys from wherever walk outside white as a ghost. 

The salesman gets me on phone with the owner of the equipment dealer (the company the salesman works for) and he tells me "I just got off the phone with my banker, and my banker just talked to they're banker. Bottom line... let them have the truck and I will personally guarentee that check". Now I'm thinking, OK, another cool aid drinker but now its on him. I said "you better be right". 

A few minutes later we do the paperwork and the 2 guys appoligized for upsetting me so badly. They gave me a huge bag of beef jerky and said this is something we make up there on the farm and they hoped they didnt insult me and they were real sorry if they did. 

Now I'm in a mental tail spin :blink:. WTF just happend I asked myself? I went over the entire incident in my head a dozen times. And it dawned on me: google the name on the check. So I did. Turns out they belong to a religious sect that prides its self on they're farming, hard work, and honesty.

So, I thouroughly dressed down what are probably 2 of the most upstanding folks you clould ever meet and I got beef jerky for my tirade.  I guess you cant judge a book by the cover.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Vinny said:


> LOL, maybe he needs a drink too Day. I dont know, this sounds a little too good to me too. I'd ask your banker is there anyway for this clown to steal money through your account in reverse.
> 
> Com,on... full price and storage??? WTF, is he Santa Clause too? Tell him I have an entire F n fleeet he can have at full price and I'll go there to operate the sh!t too.


dunno...here's the email i got from my loan officer





J****** **********

CSR/New Accounts

Reliabank Dakota

605-886-6000

j*******@reliabank.com


RE: WIRING INST.

Hi Gene,



The wire has been put into your account. The amount is $4490.00, there is a $10.00 incoming wire fee for all wires. The initial deposit was $4500.00. It won’t show up in internet banking until the end of day. 



Hope you have a good weekend!



Thank you,



J*******


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks Vinny, only laugh I've had this week!


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Well then Tom I'm sorry its that bad but I'm glad to have helped


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

I've bought 90% of my fleet with regular checks. But then again, I am from South Dakota!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

bwahahahaha..........I am rolling laughing on this Vinny !!!!


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

backhoe1 said:


> I've bought 90% of my fleet with regular checks. But then again, I am from South Dakota!


LOL:laughing:


----------

